# Kahr Arms



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Anyone own a Kahr pistol? Ive read good things about them and I really like their design. I haven't handled one yet. The CW9 or CW40 seems like a good affordable option for me (a late birthday/christmas gift from myself :mrgreen: )

Any of you fellers have experience with kahr?


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I quite like mine. Mine is the first generation, with the steel frame. A little on the heavy side, but fun to shoot. The long trigger pull takes some getting used to, but other than that it is really a nice gun.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

I've heard good things about them, but I dont have any personal experience with them. They look nice if you are looking for a CCW weapon.


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

Great handguns. I know a couple of guys who swear by them. The newer 9's, 380's and 40's make great for CC.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Some of the guys I used to work with carried them as back ups. I personally never did , but they lked them.


----------



## bushrat311 (Sep 11, 2007)

I have a CW40 and absolutely love it! The CW series is pretty affordable, and the slim profile of the Kahr pistols is great for CC. The trigger pull doesn't seem long too me, but I recommend putting a few hundred rounds through it to help break it in. The CW has fixed sights that can't be adjusted if that bothers you.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

I am guessing the more expensive Kahrs are also single action. I was just looking at the Smith and Wesson Bodyguard .380. Seems like a sweet little pocket pistol. I want something that is not such a hassle to carry, that I can carry in a pocket holster.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

lehi said:


> I am guessing the more expensive Kahrs are also single action. *I was just looking at the Smith and Wesson Bodyguard .380.* Seems like a sweet little pocket pistol. I want something that is not such a hassle to carry, that I can carry in a pocket holster.


My son and I have been look'in at those....nice little units !! Being a new firearm, the reviews aren't too favorable, maybe in a year or two when the 'bugs' are worked out.

As far as the Kahr, the daughter-in-law packs one, she's quite happy with it.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Yeah I heard about the Bugs with the .380 bodyguard. I will have to watch for updates on that.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

lehi said:


> I am guessing the more expensive Kahrs are also single action. I was just looking at the Smith and Wesson Bodyguard .380. Seems like a sweet little pocket pistol. I want something that is not such a hassle to carry, that I can carry in a pocket holster.


You would be guessing wrong. The Kahr is striker fired, and the striker is partially ****ed while at rest. The long trigger pull ****s and then releases the striker. It is similar to the way Glocks function.


----------



## lehi (Sep 13, 2007)

Ah ok. Just looked on their website, I think pretty much all of their guns are DAO.


----------

